# High Quality Prints



## CGR (Oct 7, 2012)

Please help me!  I was SO excited to recently start shooting in RAW and editing my first set of photos in Lightroom.  I exported from Lightroom in to Photoshop Elements for final edits. Then saved the images as highest quality JPEGS.  They look great (for me, as a newbie) on my computer.  But I printed them at Costco and the prints look HORRIBLE.  Old JPEGS that I printed looked good.  The new raw to jpeg files were gray and just gross.  What heartbreak!  Please help me figure out where I went wrong with this process.  Where should I have them printed?  I know Costco isn't the best quality but I just wanted something quick to send to a friend in the mail- not necessarily archival.  Do I need to save them as a TIFF.  Any help would be much appreciated!!!


----------



## jhodges10 (Oct 7, 2012)

Is your monitor calibrated? I edited some photos before calibrating then looked again after calibrating and my edits looked terrible. Calibrating makes a huge difference between what you see on your computer vs. what you get from your prints.


----------



## CGR (Oct 7, 2012)

Thank you for the suggestion!  I will try that!  I just don't understand why the jpeg to jpeg edits turned out fine and the raw to jpeg edits all looked grayish.  I mean the color was WAY off.  I was wondering if maybe it was because I uploaded them online to print- maybe it got compressed and didn't transmit enough color information?


----------



## KmH (Oct 7, 2012)

What color space did you assign on export from Lightroom?

Tutorials on Color Management & Printing


----------



## CGR (Oct 7, 2012)

Thank you!  That is a very informative link.  I did the calibration using that info and some youtube info .  I think it is and was set up ok.  The pictures look good on facebook (on mine and other computers).  I think it may just have to do with how Costco uploads the files.  For example, here is one of the pictures and one of the pictures on the Cotsco site (you can see it is grayish on the site, as it was when printed).  What do you guys think of sites like mpix that does color correction?  I figure since I am doing what I want to the photo in lightroom, I wouldn't whan that- no?  Where do you like to get photos printed?  I would like something local and not too expensive but if an online mail site is the only way- then let me know which ones you like.  And- do you use the auto color correct?  Thanks again!!!


----------



## CGR (Oct 7, 2012)

Ok, crapola!  The second photo (non-costco) posted above looked ok in the quick-reply and turned grayish when it posted. Then when I click on the photo to make it larger, it looks ok.  WHAT GIVES!!!  Do you see this?


----------



## jhodges10 (Oct 7, 2012)

CGR said:
			
		

> Ok, crapola!  The second photo (non-costco) posted above looked ok in the quick-reply and turned grayish when it posted. Then when I click on the photo to make it larger, it looks ok.  WHAT GIVES!!!  Do you see this?



I'm looking at them on an iPad and they look pretty much dead on to me.


----------



## CGR (Oct 7, 2012)

So how can I print them dead-on?  I guess no one else has this problem?  I guess I'll just try again with another photo lab.  I just wanted to make sure my workflow wasn't flawed.  If the jpeg looks ok on my computer and my monitor is calibrated, it should print fine?  No other issues?


----------



## manaheim (Oct 7, 2012)

1. Calibrate your monitor.
2. Don't print at costco.

I use MPIX and highly recommend them.  They also have a basic calibration kit they can send you if you don't have the $ for a calibration device.


----------



## MonicaBH (Oct 7, 2012)

I've used MPix and I'm happy with them.


----------



## CGR (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks for the mpix votes.  I just knew I'd get flack for printing at Costco!  LOL  I just needed them fast and I'm guessing mpix turnaround time is at least a week, no?  You mpix users, do you choose the standard option with "expert color correction service".  And they come back looking just like you edited them?  Or do you choose another option.  Thanks again for all the help.  Obviously, I really need it!


----------



## CGR (Oct 7, 2012)

I also have an account with Millers and WHCC.  Any votes for them over mpix?  I've only printed jpeg shot photos before with them.  It's the raw edited in lightroom and pse files that are causing the trouble.


----------



## manaheim (Oct 7, 2012)

MPIX is pretty fast.  Like order them Monday and you may well see them by Friday.

Let them do their color correcting thing.  99% of the time they do a good job with it and calibrate to their equipment.  On the rare occasion that they mess it up, you can explain what you needed and they will reprint and re-ship for free.

They have the most difficult time with anything that is super sensitive on brightness- such as a night-time shot of a city skyline.  You're going to want it "just so" and a mere 10 points of brightness either way has a MAJOR impact on shots like these.  I usually try to prep them when I have a shot like this and try to tell them what parts of the shot should be visible and not.


----------



## table1349 (Oct 7, 2012)

Long read but will tell you everything you need to know to go from camera to paper.  Making fine prints in your digital darkroom: Getting started


----------



## The_Traveler (Oct 7, 2012)

Here is your problem ; these are   Exif from your image.

Camera Maker: Canon
Camera Model: Canon EOS 5D Mark III
Lens: EF50mm f/1.4 USM
Image Date: 2012-10-05 23:19:18 -0400
Focal Length: 50.0mm
Aperture: f/2.8
Exposure Time: 0.020 s (1/50)
ISO equiv: 160
Exposure Bias: none
Metering Mode: Matrix
Exposure: aperture priority (semi-auto)
White Balance: Auto
Flash Fired: No (enforced)
Orientation: Normal
*Color Space: ProPhoto RGB
*GPS Coordinate: undefined, undefined
Software: Adobe Photoshop Elements 8.0 Windows

Costco is used to seeing jpegs in color space sRGB and files in ProPhotoRgb or AdobeRGB will look dull and flat - exactly as you see them.
You must set up to export at colorspace sRGB

(And, incidentally, you could raise your iso to get better DOF and shutter speed.)


----------



## manaheim (Oct 7, 2012)

The_Traveler said:


> Here is your problem   Exif from your image.
> 
> Camera Maker: Canon
> Camera Model: Canon EOS 5D Mark III
> ...



Oh yeah.

Or that.


----------



## CGR (Oct 7, 2012)

WOAH!  Lew!  Kinda creepy you got all that info!  But thank you so much.  I think that is exactly the problem with the costco thing.  So, basically, I need to export it differently from lightroom to pse.  I need to set it at colorspace sRGB.  PHEW!  Got it!

And thanks for the mpix input and the link to digital darkroom.  Sheesh!  You all are an ocean of knowledge.


----------



## otto0713 (Oct 8, 2012)

The_Traveler said:


> Here is your problem ; these are   Exif from your image.
> 
> Camera Maker: Canon
> Camera Model: Canon EOS 5D Mark III
> ...



I also think that this is the problem. Using Adobe RGB in post processing and not converting them to sRGB before sending them into costco. Good luck in your Lightroom experience.


----------



## KmH (Oct 8, 2012)

CGR said:


> WOAH!  Lew!  Kinda creepy you got all that info!  But thank you so much.  I think that is exactly the problem with the costco thing.  So, basically, I need to export it differently from lightroom to pse.  I need to set it at colorspace sRGB.  PHEW!  Got it!
> 
> And thanks for the mpix input and the link to digital darkroom.  Sheesh!  You all are an ocean of knowledge.


What Lew got is known as EXIF metadata which is appended to just about every digital photograph. I was pretty certain you had a color space issue. 


KmH said:


> What color space did you assign on export from Lightroom?



There are a bunch of free EXIF viewers available on the internet www.opanda.com being just one.

Mpix is a consumer online lab owned by Miller's. Miller's also has the pro lab - MpixPro.

For printing Mpix requires JPEG files, in the sRGB color space, with no embedded color profiles.

Check with your local Costco what print file parameters they require.

Not all internet browsers are color-aware, web sites differ on how they manage images, and image viewer applications differ in how they manage and display images.


----------



## CGR (Oct 8, 2012)

Yep- Keith you were right with your initial suggestion.  I just didn't see if because I checked how a regular Lightroom Export was set up and it was sRGB.  But what I had been doing was exporting directly to PSE and I didn't realize those setting could would be different.  They printed fine (yeah, even a quickie print at Costco) with this change.  

Thanks to all for figuring this out for me.  I don't know that I could have solved that one on my own.  Still lots to learn.  But I'm grateful for the support!  

p.s.  I also appreciate the ISO suggestion.  I was shooting in AV mode because it was just a super quick capture- so I did have to lighten it a lot in Lightroom.  Not a great shot.  But it's my daughter and her great-grandmother- so very precious to me.  Thanks to all for helping me mail her a copy that wasn't gray!


----------

